# Hitch ball grease



## nomowork (Oct 15, 2011)

I just read an article on hitch ball grease. Some say yes, some say no.

I grease mine as I figured it can't hurt. I also cover it with an old tennis ball to keep the grease off of my legs and pants as I leave my hitch in place. The tennis ball also softens the hurt when I do walk into it. :shock: 

I have heard another vehicle that made a loud screeching sound with an un-greased hitch ball. It is very annoying.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, you should grease the hitch just as you would any other moving metal on metal joint.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 16, 2011)

I keep mine greased too. You should leave your drawbar in the recover though. They can wear and it cause extra movement on the parts and I have even seen them rust in place.


----------



## whistler (Oct 21, 2011)

If I get out the grease gun to grease something I guarantee I'll get it on everything anyway, whether it's supposed to have grease on it or not! So I'll bet my hitch ball has got some on it.......even though I didn't put it there intentional! :wink:


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a little grease on mine too.
That being said, the grease will draw dirt and grit like a magnet.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't grease mine.As said,grease is a magnet for dirt & dust.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 21, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> I don't grease mine.As said,grease is a magnet for dirt & dust.


I grease mine. It's not like we're talking precision machined tolerances.


----------



## Howard (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont grease mine but it does sound like the correct thing to do. I pull a 6x12 utility trailer everyday for work with over 50,000 miles without ever putting grease on my hitch. Maybe I will start :?


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't grease mine either. I do have a cover I put on when not in use. The cover also holds my trailer harness.

Come to think of it, I can't think of anyone I know that uses grease on their ball.


----------



## Derek (Nov 2, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> Yes, you should grease the hitch just as you would any other moving metal on metal joint.




I completely agree with bassboy. If you don't grease your balls #-o ask yourself this. Would it be ok to not grease the tie rod ends on your vehicle? They are essentially the same type of connection (ball in socket)


----------



## whistler (Nov 2, 2011)

Derek said:


> I completely agree with bassboy. If you don't grease your balls #-o ask yourself this. Would it be ok to not grease the tie rod ends on your vehicle? They are essentially the same type of connection (ball in socket)



Well chalk one up! You've that analogy convinced me! =D>


----------



## matt112485 (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to be a no-grease kinda guy... until I pulled a 70KVA generator and shredded a 2-5/16" ball down to the core. Whatever damage the dirt and grime the grease collects will be minimal compared to a dry ball. You will get most of the dirt and grit when you wipe the ball off to put it back in the toolbox anyway, although some will stick with the trailer.

Of course every time I have the ball mount in I get grease on my jeans...


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Nov 18, 2011)

My opinion by the time you waste putting grease and buying more grease, you can just buy a new ball. Simple fix if you that worried about it. There are more important things to worry about greasing like possibly your bearing??


----------



## whistler (Nov 19, 2011)

MDFisherman57 said:


> My opinion by the time you waste putting grease and buying more grease, you can just buy a new ball. Simple fix if you that worried about it. There are more important things to worry about greasing like possibly your bearing??



It certainly doesn't take that much time to stick a finger in a tub of grease and rub it on the ball or if you're like me use use what you wipe off while greasing your bearings. To keep my ball and me cleaner I just daub a little under the coupler then when I hitch up she's ready to go. After I unhitch I wipe it off the ball again with an old shop towel. You shouldn't have to buy grease as you suggested if you're greasing those bearings! :wink:


----------



## dougw181 (Nov 23, 2011)

I worked for U-Haul for 3 years as a Yard Man, Hitch Tech and Small Engine Mechanic and we never greased our hitch balls. The main reason was probably because we used the hitch connection for the ground circuit. Some of our RV customers would grease their hitch balls and we would have to periodically clean up the ground on the tow vehicle because they were usually just screwed to the frame or slipped under one of the hitch mounting bolts where they were exposed to the elements and would corrode. I would rather change out a ball when it is worn out than crawl under my vehicle and mess with the wiring. This is just my own personal opinion.


----------



## whistler (Nov 23, 2011)

dougw181 said:


> I worked for U-Haul for 3 years as a Yard Man, Hitch Tech and Small Engine Mechanic and we never greased our hitch balls. The main reason was probably because we used the hitch connection for the ground circuit..................


 and your clothes probably stayed cleaner too! :wink: 
I think many of us have/had lights on their trailers because of it grounding through the ball! I can remember leaving many times without lights on a trailer but when I arrived they were working. No other reason than the ball & coupler finally created a workable ground. I'm hoping to eliminate that situation but as you said the grounds are exposed to the elements. Time will Tell.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 1, 2011)

I ground through the wire harness but I don't use grease I use a wax that is made for gear teeth. Not sure what the name of the wax is but will be looking soon as I'm almost out.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 1, 2011)

Never greased mine before either not enough tounge weight to worry about it 

I swim in grease enough at work don't want that crap on me everytime I hook up the boat


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 30, 2011)

Some of us busted our tails to be able to afford the nice vehicle...and we can't afford to be replacing seat covers or carpet when we get grease stains on it from a greasy trailer ball. I've used the same 2" ball since 1994 and the chrome is still 100% intact. And I pull lots of trailers. Some lightweights 1500 lb some up to about 12,000 lb. No grease and never once a failure. Same flat bed trailer since 1995-pulls tractors almost daily. I'd say average 5500 lb towing weight 4 days a week average. Trailer hubometer has almost 320,000 miles. Definitely got our money's worth out this trailer!!

And...if you ground the trailer like it's supposed to be (and not just through the ball), then no grounding problems. This is especially important if your trailer has electric brakes. Actually trying to ground through the ball lets 12v arc across the trailer and the ball, further increasing ball wear. Maybe a little dielectric grease if you MUST ground through the ball.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 31, 2011)

25 boats; over 40 years of towing them and various other trailers; never greased one yet. 

I vote for the better electrical-ground-connection theory.

However, this thread made me wonder about sticking a piece of plastic up the trailer hitch coupling. That way, the ball would ride on something slippery...but.it would still connect to the coupler side-walls for electrical contact.

R


----------



## whistler (Dec 31, 2011)

richg99 said:


> 25 boats; over 40 years of towing them and various other trailers; never greased one yet.
> 
> I vote for the better electrical-ground-connection theory.
> 
> ...



I'll give ya something else to think about since you brought this thread back up and added the plastic piece. They grease 5th wheels on tractor trailer rigs. I realize there is a weight difference but there is also a lot of difference in contact area also. Just something for thought? Back to the plastic. I don't know if they still make it or not but a few years ago a company made a slick plastic plate like material that was placed in between the 5 wheel and the king pin on tractor trailer combos. Took the place of grease. Was made for tractor & trailer combo's that were connected and left connected rather than tractors that went into a factory or such and dropped a trailer and picked up another type scenario. Might still be available but I haven't seen it advertised in awhile.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 31, 2011)

I would not use grease ever. It collects dirt while one the move, and that dirt can grind away at both ball, and coupler.


----------



## whistler (Jan 4, 2012)

TOY BOAT said:


> I would not use grease ever. It collects dirt while one the move, and that dirt can grind away at both ball, and coupler.



While not for or against greasing an arguments can be made both ways. Taking your post above, I seriously doubt enough dirt can or would collect between the ball & coupler while on the move that would grind away at the ball an coupler at a rate worse than no grease at all. :wink:


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 4, 2012)

whistler said:


> TOY BOAT said:
> 
> 
> > I would not use grease ever. It collects dirt while one the move, and that dirt can grind away at both ball, and coupler.
> ...


LOL. Yes, I would not say it would happen over night, but I seen it once on a travel trailer coupler. I had the correct ball for the coupler, and everything was in place as it should be, but the coupler popped off the ball due to the coupler being so worn. This was in the police report from the accident I had when my travel trailer decided to go in a different direction than I was going. The report stated that the use of grease collected debris that over time had worn the coupler to an unsafe oversize to the ball, and when I started my decent out of the mountain, a bump, and wind was all it took to have the coupler pop off. 
The p/o was the one who had greased the coupler since new. I had actually wiped out the grease after finding it on my ball the day I brought it home.


----------

